# pharmroids.com



## willr (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm new to ugbb! I have bought steroids from several steroids source and some are good, but there were fake ones. I was wondering if anybody has purchased anything from pharmroids.com? Are they legit? Balkan steroids are good? Has anybody know about Ice Pharmaceuticals, I can't find much information about this lab in google.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 21, 2016)

Don't buy gear from websites.


----------



## bvs (Mar 21, 2016)

i wouldnt...


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 21, 2016)

Pharmroids.com. lol


----------



## RustyShackelford (Mar 21, 2016)

Must be pharmaceutical grade. Sounds legit. 
Websites are never a good idea.


----------



## thqmas (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't like Balkan. Never did - Never will.
"Ice" is just total garbage. Got a friend that was working with them, he needed to refund a few guys and he threw away all his stuck just to keep his good reputation.

I can't give you a real answer on the site without knowing where are you from.


----------



## thqmas (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't know dude. I'm only on Yam for almost a year now. Best gains ever.


----------



## mickems (Mar 21, 2016)

Forget about buying gear from a .com website. Go for a .net or .org site, it's much safer.


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 21, 2016)

willr, 

if you haven't noticed, these guys are ****ing with you---well, except for the part where they say not to buy from a .com or any other website.  I will cut to the chase.  This is not a source board.  Nobody here, at least no respected member, will point you to a source because steroids are illegal.  What you will find here is information on what to do should you chose to take steroids, and how to do them "safely" and with a proper plan.  So we will help you with information on the proper use, but in no way will we ever direct you to a place that will assist you in illegal activities.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2016)

Balkan is crap

Any site with pharm or roids in the url is crap 

Gear from websites is generally crap

Buying from websites is unsafe


----------



## willr (Mar 22, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> willr,
> 
> if you haven't noticed, these guys are ****ing with you---well, except for the part where they say not to buy from a .com or any other website.  I will cut to the chase.  This is not a source board.  Nobody here, at least no respected member, will point you to a source because steroids are illegal.  What you will find here is information on what to do should you chose to take steroids, and how to do them "safely" and with a proper plan.  So we will help you with information on the proper use, but in no way will we ever direct you to a place that will assist you in illegal activities.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thank you for a good and relevant information.


----------



## Coastie10 (Jan 20, 2018)

i only did the on-line thing one time...OSGear.ws.  Few days later I went back to the web sight and it was "down" nothing would load.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jan 21, 2018)

I know 1,478 people on this threads has already said it, but for the love of everything, don't buy from websites.


----------



## Mr P (Jan 22, 2018)

but I found a yam website is it legit?


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 2, 2018)

tunafisherman said:


> willr,
> 
> if you haven't noticed, these guys are ****ing with you---well, except for the part where they say not to buy from a .com or any other website.  I will cut to the chase.  This is not a source board.  Nobody here, at least no respected member, will point you to a source because steroids are illegal.  What you will find here is information on what to do should you chose to take steroids, and how to do them "safely" and with a proper plan.  So we will help you with information on the proper use, but in no way will we ever direct you to a place that will assist you in illegal activities.
> 
> Hope this helps.




I didnt realize there were source boards, are they any good? Ology posted some sources but always shitty and scammers. 
I have a good source but I like to have a list of back ups just in case. Can you refer me to a trusted source forum just for me to do some research.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 2, 2018)

ology.... lol. hell to the nah man don't fukk with thier "sources"


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Texan69 said:


> I didnt realize there were source boards, are they any good? Ology posted some sources but always shitty and scammers.
> I have a good source but I like to have a list of back ups just in case. Can you refer me to a trusted source forum just for me to do some research.



More times than not, any source boards, or sources with websites are not a good choice.


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 5, 2018)

balkan were very good a few years ago, now I do not know how quality is


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2018)

Texan69 said:


> I didnt realize there were source boards, are they any good? Ology posted some sources but always shitty and scammers.
> I have a good source but I like to have a list of back ups just in case. Can you refer me to a trusted source forum just for me to do some research.



There is no "trusted" source forum. They exist only to make money.


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 6, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> Don't buy gear from websites.




Absolute best advice right there..... learned that the hard way ....


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 7, 2018)

Chaos501 said:


> Absolute best advice right there..... learned that the hard way ....



How so? Legal issues or just got scammed?


----------



## Chaos501 (Feb 7, 2018)

Texan69 said:


> How so? Legal issues or just got scammed?



Back in the day lol. Like 2011 when I had no good source... I ordered from axroids... followed by that a customs letter pretty much a “you better not do that again”.

and then like everyone else who has ordered online I have received completely bunk gear. Dbol tabs that I’m sure are just sugar pills lol. 

Took a long time to learn but the lesson is a valuable one for sure!


----------



## Bestanaboleu (Mar 6, 2018)

Paypal is safe, but a real seller dont use it for your payment..
the most shops are scammer, you need a trustet Person


----------

